# Adorable Ta-Jon puppies!!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks like Ta-Jon has some more puppies available, and good grief, they're all so adorable!!! Ah, I want them all~ I hope SM members snag these precious pups up! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I looove Dumplin. He is a 1/2 brother to Soda Pop and I have always adored their father, Ch. Ta Jon's Hey Diddle Diddle. Snatch those boys up!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes Tammy sent me a puppy fix. :brownbag:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That little girl is just precious. Look at all her pics.
Someone snatch her so we can watch her grow up!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I want all those puppies, they are so cute :wub: I hope some SM members snatch those babies up so we can watch them grow.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OH MY!!! Those are BEAUTIFUL PUPS!!!!! I am having serious puppy fever right now..LOL......I love Bonnet, she looks soooo CUTE!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 5 2008, 03:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630201


> It looks like Ta-Jon has some more puppies available, and good grief, they're all so adorable!!! Ah, I want them all~ I hope SM members snag these precious pups up! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html[/B]


Do you know if they ever have any retirees?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, Tammy does have retirees from time to time. Give her a call!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Ummm.....is the first puppy missing an eye???


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Sep 5 2008, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630315


> Ummm.....is the first puppy missing an eye???[/B]


You are kidding, right? ....but actually it does look that way in the pics.

That #2 male caught my eye. The little girl is darling, must have been kept to show? The price is not so darling. Probably worth it if you can afford it.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 5 2008, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630326


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Sep 5 2008, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630315





> Ummm.....is the first puppy missing an eye???[/B]


You are kidding, right? ....but actually it does look that way in the pics.

That #2 male caught my eye. The little girl is darling, must have been kept to show? The price is not so darling. Probably worth it if you can afford it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Of course. He's such a little fuzzball, I'm sure you just can't see it  . They are all absolutely adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bonnet is precious, wouldn't you know I would like the one that cost the most. so typical


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG that Pawsi/ Bonnet girl is one of the cutest puppies I have ever seen!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 5 2008, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630262


> That little girl is just precious. Look at all her pics.
> Someone snatch her so we can watch her grow up![/B]


I have been majorly drooling over that little girl. She is beyond beautiful!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 5 2008, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630379


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 5 2008, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630262





> That little girl is just precious. Look at all her pics.
> Someone snatch her so we can watch her grow up![/B]


I have been majorly drooling over that little girl. She is beyond beautiful!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Same here female 1 is the first one that caught my eye she is adorable!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

She sure is cute and I just talked to Tammy and she's bringing her to Nationals. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 5 2008, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630514


> She sure is cute and I just talked to Tammy and she's bringing her to Nationals. :wub:[/B]


OMG does that mean what I think it means???


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2008, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630518


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 5 2008, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630514





> She sure is cute and I just talked to Tammy and she's bringing her to Nationals. :wub:[/B]


OMG does that mean what I think it means???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sadly, no, Tammy said that she was going to be about 6.5 pounds.....way too big for us! I want a "little miss good for nothing" (too tiny to breed, lol). She sure is a cutie, though and I'm really excited to see Tammy dogs in person finally. In fact, I'm excited to see all the dogs in person next week!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 5 2008, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630520


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2008, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630518





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 5 2008, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630514





> She sure is cute and I just talked to Tammy and she's bringing her to Nationals. :wub:[/B]


OMG does that mean what I think it means???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sadly, no, Tammy said that she was going to be about 6.5 pounds.....way too big for us! I want a "little miss good for nothing" (too tiny to breed, lol). She sure is a cutie, though and I'm really excited to see Tammy dogs in person finally. In fact, I'm excited to see all the dogs in person next week!!!!

[/B][/QUOTE]

Tammy has/had a little girl available that is very little she was still up for grabs 1.5 weeks ago. She is still very young. You may want to ask her about that one she sent me pics since I was bugging her for a little girl before I got Mr. I don't have a name yet!. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think I want boy #3 -- all these puppy pics are giving me puppy fever again too. :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 7 2008, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631470


> I think I want boy #3 -- all these puppy pics are giving me puppy fever again too. :biggrin: :wub:[/B]


And I think Lacie, Tilly and Nellie need boy #3 for their new brother. What's one more, right?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Adorable!! :wub: The males are VERY reasonably priced.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

eeeek i love boy #2! i'm so tempted to get paddy a little brother

i love tajon puppies :biggrin: .


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

That little girl has my birthday. Think it's a sign? My hubby has a problem with me paying that much though. I did want a girl but those boys are so sweet to. Could someone tell me what state these are located in?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Sep 10 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633316


> That little girl has my birthday. Think it's a sign? My hubby has a problem with me paying that much though. I did want a girl but those boys are so sweet to. Could someone tell me what state these are located in?[/B]


I think maybe Texas, but I'm not sure - couldn't find them on the AMA list.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Tammy Simon lives in Oklahoma. Near Tulsa I believe. Depending on where you are in Iowa that could be a relatively short drive. 

She is not an AMA member. Though the AMA list is a great resource, it is just a tool or a starting place. For various reasons, not all the big name, reputable breeders are members of the AMA.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks like they're going like hotcakes.  

Only males #1 and #3 are left. :wub: I wonder if 

someone from SM adopted one?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Look! There are more adorable puppies available!

OMG, look at Pawsi / Chrissy Male #3!!! :wub: 

That face is too precious. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Oct 8 2008, 01:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647254


> Look! There are more adorable puppies available!
> 
> OMG, look at Pawsi / Chrissy Male #3!!! :wub:
> 
> That face is too precious. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



Talk about a SWEET face! He's just too precious!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

BUMP!

A girl and a boy are left, and they are too cute to be true. I love both their faces, 

especially that little boy's. Their prices have gone down significantly, too.  I hope 

someone gets 'em. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I ADORE both of them! The pics of the little boy are just cute! Love that head tilt. *sigh* :wub: The puppy fever never goes away does it....


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

The boy's price went down further. He is absolutely precious, and both his parents are stunning. :thumbsup: 

Ah, this is way too tempting. I...must...resist...! 

http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 8 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685714


> The boy's price went down further. He is absolutely precious, and both his parents are stunning. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ah, this is way too tempting. I...must...resist...!
> 
> http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html[/B]


sooo beautiful he is!!! He was born a day before my precious lucky leo! Gosh, I have to learn how to control one before i can have another :smrofl:


----------

